# 5410 Starter Replacement



## KNHOOPER (Mar 8, 2010)

The starter on my 2000 5410 has started dragging, pulling over 7 amps during cranking. Has anyone changed one of these out? I cant see but 1 bolt holding it in and I know there has to be more. Does it require any special tools? If anyone has replaced one of these I would appreciate any info possible. Thanks in advance.


----------

